# GLOSSYBOX August 2014



## Mumzie (Jul 15, 2014)

I know at this point we haven't received out July boxes yet but I wanted to post this link about the upcoming brands in the August box. Glossybox and boutique are collaborating for the August box and here's an article about Cosmoprof NA in Las Vegas and the boxes there.

http://www.abeautyfeature.com/glossybox-cosmoprof-north-america/


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jul 15, 2014)

There are several of these things that I hope I get, and if not, i will do my best to trade for.  Yeah!


----------



## Shalott (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh, the BaB The One Stick... gross. Actually, the Skin&amp;Co Truffle Therapy Serum is the only item I actually want, and it's a smaller sample than it was last time! I'm waiting for it to be back on Hautelook, soo... this might be another pass for me. :/

I was really excited about this box, too.


----------



## Mumzie (Jul 15, 2014)

I know...I was thinking this could be a really good box until I saw the list.


----------



## Deareux (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm actually not interested in 99% of the brands and products listed. So my wallet is safe for August. Please no more BaB!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 15, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I'm actually not interested in 99% of the brands and products listed. So my wallet is safe for August. Please no more BaB!


Alas, your wallet is in danger. Today was the last day to cancel and not receive an August box(!)


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jul 15, 2014)

Wow, that is not a good list. I actually hate Be a Bombshell a lot! Every product I've gotten from them has been terrible! I am seriously at the point where I would straight up throw away any product I got from them (so sad).   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dancersmum (Jul 15, 2014)

Ladies - this may not be the August box - this is a quote -look like it could be a limited edition...in which case you may actually have to buy it which most of us simply won't since BaB is in there!

Here is the quote:

The limited edition Cosmoprof Boutique box will be available for sale exclusively on GLOSSYBOX.com in August after the show. The limited edition box will feature seven products and will have a small run. Once sold out ~ it is gone! Exhibitors participating in this program will benefit from a consumer focused promotional campaign with lots of social media visibility before and after the show.


----------



## Deareux (Jul 15, 2014)

panicked said:


> Alas, your wallet is in danger. Today was the last day to cancel and not receive an August box(!)


Do not worry! I wasn't even subscribed to begin with! Ehehehe. I think I'll only subscribe after seeing some good spoilers.


----------



## Shalott (Jul 16, 2014)

dancersmum said:


> Ladies - this may not be the August box - this is a quote -look like it could be a limited edition...in which case you may actually have to buy it which most of us simple won't since BaB is in there!
> 
> Here is the quote:
> 
> The limited edition Cosmoprof Boutique box will be available for sale exclusively on GLOSSYBOX.com in August after the show. The limited edition box will feature seven products and will have a small run. Once sold out ~ it is gone! Exhibitors participating in this program will benefit from a consumer focused promotional campaign with lots of social media visibility before and after the show.


Well this makes me feel both better and worse. :lol: I don't _wanna_ want the August box!


----------



## dancersmum (Jul 16, 2014)

@@Shalott  - lol - yes but for those of us on yearly or 6th month subs that can't opt out..I'm hoping that something will be good in augusts box as I am really not keen on BaBshell...


----------



## Shalott (Jul 16, 2014)

dancersmum said:


> @@Shalott  - lol - yes but for those of us on yearly or 6th month subs that can't opt out..I'm hoping that something will be good in augusts box as I am really not keen on BaBshell...


Ha ha, no, I meant that if those aren't the items for August, and there are better/different items, it will make it more difficult for me to resist subscribing again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 16, 2014)

Not sure if this was already posted but I went ahead and subbed just a few minutes ago. Am hoping to still get the July box but I'm ok with August for the price. I used ebates and got $2.75 off and also used the code CIATE to get a free Ciate polish (I think it is full sized)


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 17, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> Wow, that is not a good list. I actually hate Be a Bombshell a lot! Every product I've gotten from them has been terrible! I am seriously at the point where I would straight up throw away any product I got from them (so sad).   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


..another BaB-using box? Feh. Glad I cancelled Glossy.


----------



## Mumzie (Jul 17, 2014)

This was posted on Midnight Manicure bloglovin page. I take no credit for this I'm just posting because the way it's worded "limited run" may mean it is really a Limitied Edition box and not the August box. Plus, she listed the items in great detail, I think I will get one if it's not way over priced, it is almost back to school shopping time.

http://www.bloglovin.com/frame?post=3103286279&amp;group=0&amp;frame_type=b&amp;blog=4143239&amp;frame=1&amp;click=0&amp;user=0


----------



## meaganola (Jul 19, 2014)

Just a little housekeeping heads up:  I moved this thread out of the general sub section and into the Glossybox dedicated section.  Thanks!


----------



## Babs28 (Jul 19, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> ..another BaB-using box? Feh. Glad I cancelled Glossy.


I read up about the box and Cosmoprof Boutique curated the products for Glossy. They are a nonprofit.  The companies that are included in the limited edition Glossybox had to make a donation to be featured in it, in addition to providing X number of free products. I'd be curious to see what portion of the sales of the box go back to Cosmoprof Boutique to be donated for charity.  

Glossy didn't *choose* BaB - they made a donation to be in the box.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 20, 2014)

http://www.beautygurulasvegas.com/sneak-peek-august-2014-cosmoprof-glossybox/

http://thejediwife.blogspot.com/2014/07/adventures-at-cosmoprof-north-america_19.html

Looks like it goes on sale august 1st


----------



## BrierReviewer (Jul 20, 2014)

It does sound like this is an LE box. I'll probably skip this one, there's nothing that really grabs me on the list.


----------



## Megan Langer (Jul 23, 2014)

I just received an email from Glossybox about changes to their subs. Because I like the box but have had nothing but terrible experiences with their customer service I wanted to ask here. It appears that starting now their subs auto renew. I don't want mine to. Per the instructions below it looks like you can cancel them online but If I cancel before the last box has shipped, meaning if the sub ends in October but I "cancel" today will I get the last few boxes? Anyone else get this email?

Here is the email.

_Dear Megan,_
          Thanks for being a loyal customer and hope you are enjoying your GLOSSYBOX subscription!

In our effort to provide a great customer experience, *we’ve updated our 3, 6 and 12 month subscription plans as of today so that it will automatically renew upon expiration*.  This is to minimize the chance that our customers miss receiving a monthly box due to an expired subscription.

Should you decide to end your subscription and all future billing, please follow the steps below:
• Simply log in to your GLOSSYBOX account
• On the left hand side of the dashboard, click on "Recurring Profiles and Orders"
• Then click on the text describing your applicable subscription plan (ie, “6-Month Plan”)
• Underneath the “Profile Schedule”, click on the gray box that states "Cancel Subscription"
• That's it!

While we would be sad to see you go, we understand there may be a time and/or reason where you have to leave us (hopefully just temporarily). These changes should make the cancellation process easier for you.

***Kindly note that you will have until the 14th of any given month to opt out of the renewal to avoid receiving the next month’s box. Any change on the 15th and after will not take effect until the applicable subscription expires***

If you have any questions or concerns, please contact us at 855-738-1140 or email us at [email protected]

Stay glossy,
The GLOSSYBOX Team


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 23, 2014)

You should still get the remaining boxes since you prepaid for the subscription. For some reason I'm nit getting emails from them anymore, but I saw this mentioned in the July forum.


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 29, 2014)

_We’re Turning Three!_​
In celebration of our third anniversary, the August GLOSSYBOX will feature our very own Kryolan for GLOSSYBOX Highlighter, created exclusively for our loyal subscribers.​






KRYOLAN FOR GLOSSYBOX

Created exclusively for GLOSSYBOX, this versatile, light-weight cream gives your cheekbones a perfect highlight with a silky shine. It‘s also great for your lips, and brow bones.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 29, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> _We’re Turning Three!_​
> In celebration of our third anniversary, the August GLOSSYBOX will feature our very own Kryolan for GLOSSYBOX Highlighter, created exclusively for our loyal subscribers.​
> 
> 
> ...


I am SO excited about this, I cannot wait to receive this.

I have been dying to get something from Kryolan to test their quality and stuff, this is perfect, I love highlighting !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aweheck (Jul 29, 2014)

Not excited


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 29, 2014)

Is this the same product? I couldn't find anything that looked similar on Kryolan's site.

http://misstinksbeauty.blogspot.com/2013/09/holy-grail-highlighter-kryolan-illusion.html

http://www.love-makeup.co.uk/kryolan-illusion-cream-p-5905.html

ETA: it's on their global site: https://global.kryolan.com/product/illusion


----------



## meaganola (Jul 29, 2014)

They must mean the global anniversary. Glossybox launched in the US on May 10th, 2012. That *almost* got me to resub because I'm on a highlighter kick, but I have probably eight highlighters from various subs! I need to concentrate on using them before getting more.


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 29, 2014)

panicked said:


> Is this the same product? I couldn't find anything that looked similar on Kryolan's site.
> 
> http://misstinksbeauty.blogspot.com/2013/09/holy-grail-highlighter-kryolan-illusion.html
> 
> ...


That's what I am thinking too. I wonder if it will be one of those colors or something unique for Glossybox.


----------



## Deareux (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm probably going to resub for August. I've been dying to try Kryolan based on all of the great things I hear about them. And I'm a HUGE sucker for highlighting products.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 29, 2014)

I have no interest in the highlighter.... I already know this will be going up for trade. I'm hoping for a perfume and blush.


----------



## wadedl (Jul 30, 2014)

The highlighter review looks good. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Babs28 (Jul 30, 2014)

MeganandBay said:


> I just received an email from Glossybox about changes to their subs. Because I like the box but have had nothing but terrible experiences with their customer service I wanted to ask here. It appears that starting now their subs auto renew. I don't want mine to. Per the instructions below it looks like you can cancel them online but If I cancel before the last box has shipped, meaning if the sub ends in October but I "cancel" today will I get the last few boxes? Anyone else get this email?
> 
> Here is the email.
> 
> ...


I'm late to replying to this, sorry.  I have always had my subscriptions auto-renew.  I had no idea that auto-renew wasn't the norm.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Aug 1, 2014)

I really should sit this one out. I have way too much makeup and skin care right now, so I keep cancelling Glossy...but they keep sucking me back in with those teaser emails. Must. Be. Strong....


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 1, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I really should sit this one out. I have way too much makeup and skin care right now, so I keep cancelling Glossy...but they keep sucking me back in with those teaser emails. Must. Be. Strong....


I cancelled a few weeks ago and just resubbed.  They are offering a free Eyeko mascara  ($24 value)...use promo code MAGIC...when you sign up.  How could I resist?  So, it says I will get my first box early September, I assume that is the August box, so I guess I won't miss a month like planned.  Oh well, so much for my "no buy" plan!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 3, 2014)

Will they release another spoiler or just the one for the Kryolan? I have gotten a few Glossyboxes, but I'm not currently subbed. The Kryolan is nice. However, I don't think it alone will get me to sub for the August box.


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 3, 2014)

They should do another spoiler within the next week


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 3, 2014)

Glossybox isn't going to send out Bomb(shell) products is it? They've never stooped that low.

Has anyone reported the bad Ipsy Bombshell mascara to the FDA? I should have, but thought someone with more chemistry experience probably would.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 3, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Glossybox isn't going to send out Bomb(shell) products is it? They've never stooped that low.
> 
> Has anyone reported the bad Ipsy Bombshell mascara to the FDA? I should have, but thought someone with more chemistry experience probably would.


Yes, they've stooped. I received a BaB marker eyeliner in Onyx last September.

ETA: Glossybox UK apparently sent out a BaB blush in the shade "Tanorexic" (classy) in the Christmas 2013 LE box.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 5, 2014)

panicked said:


> Yes, they've stooped. I received a BaB marker eyeliner in Onyx last September.
> 
> ETA: Glossybox UK apparently sent out a BaB blush in the shade "Tanorexic" (classy) in the Christmas 2013 LE box.


Ohhh, that's bad. Black eyeliner and from BaB to boot.Hmm, Glossybox has always sent me really high quality samples. Very consistent quality. If they are going to BaB for products, I don't know what to think any longer.

Something needs to shut BaB down, like the FDA.


----------



## amidea (Aug 5, 2014)

what's wrong with bombshell? (just curious - i don't really keep up with these things)


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 5, 2014)

I actually like the BaB blush I have--I have not liked the other products from them, but the pigments in the blush are good and they last well--I did the Ipsy deal from a couple of months ago and ended up with two blushes shipped to me for around $11-$12. While I would never go near their mascara again (stinky), or their one sticks (awful consistency and colors) I would actually like another blush from them.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 5, 2014)

@@amidea Be a Bombshell has been appearing in a bunch of subscription boxes over the last year or so -- I' guessing it's their primary form of marketing -- and it seems like people (myself included) haven't been happy with the quality of the products. I think I've received a One Stick in Sunset, the eyeliner marker in Onyx, a mascara that had a quality control issue and smelled toxic, and a lip crayon in Shameless (the eyeliner from Glossybox and the rest from Ipsy). All of my stuff ended up getting thrown away, eventually. To be fair, I think some people were happy with the eyeshadow quad and powder blush that went out, but I didn't receive them, so I can't comment.

It seems like the line is a pretty standard private label manufacturer line (we provide the makeup, you provide the logo and marketing), and the retail markup must be insane considering that they're always selling things at 50% off, in Hautelook flash sales, etc. I just haven't had a single product from this line work for me, so I get suspicious when I see them in spoilers, but I will give their powder products a shot if (when) I receive them in a subscription.


----------



## babiegurl37 (Aug 5, 2014)

I love the eye shadow quad and the jumbo eyeliner. I had the stinky mascara and their gloss looks kinda cheap compared to other brands but that's the extent of my experience with them.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 5, 2014)

I like the blushes and eyeshadow quad from be a bombshell but everything else not so much. I never tried the one stick and the liner, lip crayon, and mascara were swapped or trashed. I've been wanting to try a coral blush from them but I'd never pay for one unless it was deeply discounted.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 5, 2014)

Decided to " do" instead of " tell".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 5, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I actually like the BaB blush I have--I have not liked the other products from them, but the pigments in the blush are good and they last well--I did the Ipsy deal from a couple of months ago and ended up with two blushes shipped to me for around $11-$12. While I would never go near their mascara again (stinky), or their one sticks (awful consistency and colors) I would actually like another blush from them.


I was just reviewing my bag contents since I've been with Ipsy and I agree. The blush was nice, not the best but ok, but all other products from them have been failures for me.

ETA: Oops. I said bag because I was thinking of Ipsy and now I see this is the GB thread. Oh well. Ipsy has been sending out LOTS of BaB. That's one reason I'm cancelling Ipsy. I don't see BaB as belonging in GB at all.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 5, 2014)

panicked said:


> @@amidea Be a Bombshell has been appearing in a bunch of subscription boxes over the last year or so -- I' guessing it's their primary form of marketing -- and it seems like people (myself included) haven't been happy with the quality of the products. I think I've received a One Stick in Sunset, the eyeliner marker in Onyx, a mascara that had a quality control issue and smelled toxic, and a lip crayon in Shameless (the eyeliner from Glossybox and the rest from Ipsy). All of my stuff ended up getting thrown away, eventually. To be fair, I think some people were happy with the eyeshadow quad and powder blush that went out, but I didn't receive them, so I can't comment.
> 
> It seems like the line is a pretty standard private label manufacturer line (we provide the makeup, you provide the logo and marketing), and the retail markup must be insane considering that they're always selling things at 50% off, in Hautelook flash sales, etc. I just haven't had a single product from this line work for me, so I get suspicious when I see them in spoilers, but I will give their powder products a shot if (when) I receive them in a subscription.


Oh yes. I forgot the eyeshadow quad. It was good too. Maybe BaB should just stick with powder products and leave anything creamy or liquidy alone.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 5, 2014)

I got... two glossyboxes this month... confused ? haha what do i do? do i let them know? checked my tracking and it says tracking for "package 1 and package 2"

So I feel like they know, but i prepaid for my sub, didn't pay for any new one recently and my points are intact, wasn't charged anywhere that I can tell... ...


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 5, 2014)

Ok so I have a question. I ordered a Glossybox on July 17th. I assumed I would be getting the August box. I came home and had a box in the mail today. No shipping notification or anything. It is an amazing box but it is the July box. I am ok with it but immediately went to go cancel bc I really don't want two boxes. I did my glossy dot reviews and went to cancel and it allowed me to cancel my subscription but then it said that August would be my last box. Uggggh. I sent CS an email. I hope I do not get charged for the Aug box. This doesn't make any sense!!!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 5, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Oh yes. I forgot the eyeshadow quad. It was good too. Maybe BaB should just stick with powder products and leave anything creamy or liquidy alone.


This is so eerie. I was cleaning out one drawer that holds all my hair appliances. I didn't think there was anything in there but hair care things. But- I found 2 brand new blushes in full sizes. One is a Tarte' Amazonian Clay powder blush in a compact with a peacock stamped into the blush powder from a sub box ( because the color is bright orchid and I wouldn't buy that) and the other is a BAB Blush in a bright, very vivid pink.. Also from some sub box, probably Ipsy at some point. 

Honestly, I couldn't tell which was which, really except that the Tarte' had more purple in it  I didn't " open' them as far as breaking the plastic seals over the products, so I can't tell about texture but color wise, they are both pretty and vivid colors and both have not had any problems  being in the back of a drawer that's hardly used except to store items. *So I'm agreeing that BaB powder cosmetics are probably safe to use. And Lord knows, this blush has to be over  a year old but was still in the original box and was sealed too. *


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 5, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Ok so I have a question. I ordered a Glossybox on July 17th. I assumed I would be getting the August box. I came home and had a box in the mail today. No shipping notification or anything. It is an amazing box but it is the July box. I am ok with it but immediately went to go cancel bc I really don't want two boxes. I did my glossy dot reviews and went to cancel and it allowed me to cancel my subscription but then it said that August would be my last box. Uggggh. I sent CS an email. I hope I do not get charged for the Aug box. This doesn't make any sense!!!


That is their new cancellation policy.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Cancel after the 15th and you have to also pay for the next months box.  It's such a mean thing to do to people, especially when they don't ship til the end of the month in the first place.

Edited:

I forgot to address the first part of your question!  If you order during the month and the box isn't sold out, you'll get that months box.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 5, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Ok so I have a question. I ordered a Glossybox on July 17th. I assumed I would be getting the August box. I came home and had a box in the mail today. No shipping notification or anything. It is an amazing box but it is the July box. I am ok with it but immediately went to go cancel bc I really don't want two boxes. I did my glossy dot reviews and went to cancel and it allowed me to cancel my subscription but then it said that August would be my last box. Uggggh. I sent CS an email. I hope I do not get charged for the Aug box. This doesn't make any sense!!!


This happened to me. They overnighted me the current month's box when I called about getting a probably leftover box. I hope you will contact them for the right box too.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 5, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> That is their new cancellation policy.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Cancel after the 15th and you have to also pay for the next months box.  It's such a mean thing to do to people, especially when they don't ship til the end of the month in the first place.


I guess I got 2 boxes because I don't do pre-paid subs. If they want me as a customer, they have to send the right month's box. LOL.


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 5, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> That is their new cancellation policy.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Cancel after the 15th and you have to also pay for the next months box.  It's such a mean thing to do to people, especially when they don't ship til the end of the month in the first place.
> 
> ...


So by ordering one box on the 17th of July I am basically obligated to buy the July and August box? I thought the July box was sold out. That is what it said on their website. No shipping notice. How was I to know that the July box was going to be my box? This does not make any sense. I really hope that CS is able to help me out here.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 5, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> So by ordering one box on the 17th of July I am basically obligated to buy the July and August box? I thought the July box was sold out. That is what it said on their website. No shipping notice. How was I to know that the July box was going to be my box? This does not make any sense. I really hope that CS is able to help me out here.


I know!! It's the WORST cancellation policy ever!  I hope they take care of you.   Any sane customer service agent should know that their new cancellation policy is crap.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 6, 2014)

Yeah, I cancelled after I got my July box, last week just to take a break because I am on product overload and they said my last box would be August.  So, then came to code for the free Eyeko mascara, which I have been wanting, so I resubscribed...through Ebates you get $2.75 back per box anyway, that makes for a pretty good deal with the $24 value mascara.  They said my first box would be delivered between Sept 4 and 10...I assume that has to be ANOTHER August box since they don't ship until late in the month.  Now, I really hope I LOVE this August box because I am getting two, so if I don't want to get September as well, I guess I need to cancel now!


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 6, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> Yeah, I cancelled after I got my July box, last week just to take a break because I am on product overload and they said my last box would be August.  So, then came to code for the free Eyeko mascara, which I have been wanting, so I resubscribed...through Ebates you get $2.75 back per box anyway, that makes for a pretty good deal with the $24 value mascara.  They said my first box would be delivered between Sept 4 and 10...I assume that has to be ANOTHER August box since they don't ship until late in the month.  Now, I really hope I LOVE this August box because I am getting two, so if I don't want to get September as well, I guess I need to cancel now!


Whats the Eyeko code? Maybe I can resub and cancel before the 15th and only wind up with the August box. 

EDIT: I found the code is MAGIC. I wonder if I resub and cancel if I will get two boxes?


----------



## Animezing (Aug 6, 2014)

Just got this, it's a sneak peek of one product from each upcoming month through November.


----------



## Darkmoonrose (Aug 6, 2014)

Animezing said:


> sp.jpg
> 
> Just got this, it's a sneak peek of one product from each upcoming month through November.


You have awesome timing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was just about to post that but couldn't figure out the spoiler tag/picture thing :/.


----------



## Animezing (Aug 6, 2014)

Darkmoonrose said:


> You have awesome timing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I was just about to post that but couldn't figure out the spoiler tag/picture thing :/.


Lol! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah, it took me a while to figure out how to post a pic. :blush: As for doing the spoiler thing, well, I'm still clueless... hope no one minds. :/


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 6, 2014)

I hope the Nails Inc goes out in different colors. I think that's "Colville Mews" from the Spring/Summer collection:

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod6500157

Honestly, I'm not too jazzed about this spoiler, but hope they give us a different August spoiler soon.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 6, 2014)

Is that the They're Real liner or mascara?  If it weren't for my super-cheap annual sub, this spoiler would probably have me re-thinking the next few months.



Spoiler



My Midsummer FGM sent me a They're Real mascara and I have 2 of the liners. Nails Inc. is another polish brand that has not impressed me much. And I've never met a Juice Beauty product that didn't (IMO) stink, literally. They work fine, but kind of like some Perricone, MD products, not well enough to put up with the smell.


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 6, 2014)

I really dislike they're real because it's so hard to get off.

I'm hoping for variations in the nails inc color too! What color is that even supposed to be? Looks like the color of peeling paint! I'd love a fall color like burnt orange or deep purple.


----------



## Animezing (Aug 6, 2014)

panicked said:


> I hope the Nails Inc goes out in different colors. I think that's "Colville Mews" from the Spring/Summer collection:
> 
> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod6500157
> 
> Honestly, I'm not too jazzed about this spoiler, but hope they give us a different August spoiler soon.


I hear ya, I'm kind of bummed out as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> With the exception of the (August) Kryolan highlighter, everything else is....meh!

Oh, and I got a Juice Beauty sunblock in one of my past Ipsy bags - it leaves the worst white cast EVER, Ugh! &lt;_&lt;


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 6, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Is that the They're Real liner or mascara?  If it weren't for my super-cheap annual sub, this spoiler would probably have me re-thinking the next few months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it's the mascara. The liner sample packaging looks like this:

http://velvetblushx.blogspot.com/2014/07/benefit-theyre-real-push-up-liner-review.html (not my blog)


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 6, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> I really dislike they're real because it's so hard to get off.
> 
> I'm hoping for variations in the nails inc color too! What color is that even supposed to be? Looks like the color of peeling paint! I'd love a fall color like burnt orange or deep purple.


According to Nails Inc, it's a "latte nude" color (if indeed that is the right shade). In person, it looked more cement gray to me in the bottle.


----------



## Animezing (Aug 6, 2014)

Never mind, I figured it out.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Aug 6, 2014)

Um someone needs to tell Glossybox that spoilers are supposed to be exciting! If I wasn't in a 12 month sub these wouldn;t get me to sign up. Most excited about nails inc, and I don't even like nail polish lol.


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 6, 2014)

sarap said:


> Um someone needs to tell Glossybox that spoilers are supposed to be exciting! If I wasn't in a 12 month sub these wouldn;t get me to sign up. Most excited about nails inc, and I don't even like nail polish lol.


I agree, I'm kind of sad I'm locked in for three. I'm right at that point of canceling glossybox.


----------



## Deareux (Aug 6, 2014)

Wow those are some rather boring spoilers.


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 6, 2014)

Those spoilers look so boring - not 1 oz of me wants to sign back up with those spoilers.. Total Snooooozefest!!

U ladies should come jump on the sample society band wagon- allure mag is now the curator &amp; the last 2 boxes have been AMAZING!!


----------



## lannf (Aug 6, 2014)

These are the kinds of spoilers that will make me cancel my subscription. Nothing exciting or innovative in this bunch.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 6, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Wow those are some rather boring spoilers.


And that says it all.

It's a bummer because I signed up for three months with that deal we got.  :*(


----------



## Schmootc (Aug 6, 2014)

Yeah, those spoilers are about as exciting as watching paint dry. I'm irritated to be getting the August box since I canceled after July 15th. But glad I canceled then because I can't stand that They're Real mascara, don't do my nails cause I suck at it and need more moisturizer like I need a hole in my head, which is why I canceled to begin with.

And @@Shauna999 is right, the comparison to the relaunched Sample Society is not flattering to GB.


----------



## sylarana (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm looking forward to the highlighter and the juice beauty (I love the smell of their apple line!)

I can't get overly excited about mascara and don't like the quality of nail Inc. And after the pearly Angel white fiasco of the ciate, I'm not sure about another white-cream color.

I'm subscribed through December .. Not much to do about it anyways.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 6, 2014)

Glossybox is quickly becoming as cheaply curated as Ipsy is.

Did someone buy out Glossybox USA? I remember when we were waiting for our premiere boxes in 2012, it was said that the Glossybox UK had lots of low- end items in it.. Then our boxes arrived, and they were SO nice!!!

Now, I'd say the items are worth half what they used to be. 
( I absolutely do love the serum we got last month though).

*Does anyone remember the silver tube of MARVIS toothpaste we got in a box as one of our products in the early months? * I was LOLing at it, but I used it and liked it. ( It 

wasn't sealed up like our toothpastes are and I worried about that, though).

Add me to the list of people who thinks Juice Beauty products STINK- like rotten apples... r like really dirty feet.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 6, 2014)

Well, everything I've heard here makes me glad I didn't pull the trigger and sign up just for the Kryolan. Think I'll be leaving Glossybox alone far into the future.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 6, 2014)

I know they stopped service in a few countries to "focuse on their larger countries", Germany and USA. The changes making it harder to cancel, gift boxes costing more and lame spoilers are all making them less Glossy!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 6, 2014)

I third the rottenness of Juice Beauty products.  I've never liked a single one.  And their lip gloss is nasty smelling AND tasting.


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 6, 2014)

I just cancelled. I have three months left in my sub then I think I'll try out different boxes or take a break.

I enrolled in thierry mugler addicts and love what I have gotten so far.

I've never liked birchbox too much because I'm mostly interested in makeup and hate dinky samples. I've also tried beauty box five, which was ok. From what I've seen ipsy doesn't seem to have very high quality products.

Any suggestions for makeup oriented boxes? I think I'll check out sample society.


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 6, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Glossybox is quickly becoming as cheaply curated as Ipsy is.
> 
> Did someone buy out Glossybox USA? I remember when we were waiting for our premiere boxes in 2012, it was said that the Glossybox UK had lots of low- end items in it.. Then our boxes arrived, and they were SO nice!!!
> 
> ...


So funny... I just came a half used Marvis toothpaste the other day in my sample closet... Yes, I said closet..lol!!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 6, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> I just cancelled. I have three months left in my sub then I think I'll try out different boxes or take a break.
> 
> I enrolled in thierry mugler addicts and love what I have gotten so far.
> 
> ...


Have you tried Starlooks at all? I got last months box and really liked it! It was only like $15 or something like that and full size product! I skipped this month because of product overload, but I will resub next month or so.


----------



## lorez88 (Aug 6, 2014)

sarap said:


> Um someone needs to tell Glossybox that spoilers are supposed to be exciting! If I wasn't in a 12 month sub these wouldn;t get me to sign up. Most excited about nails inc, and I don't even like nail polish lol.


I agree! I just subbed for the month because I wanted the highlighter and the promo Eyeko mascara. This spoiler was just a reminder to cancel. Lol


----------



## SaraP (Aug 6, 2014)

Be sure to do it by the 15th or they'll get you for next month too!


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 7, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Glossybox is quickly becoming as cheaply curated as Ipsy is.
> 
> Did someone buy out Glossybox USA? I remember when we were waiting for our premiere boxes in 2012, it was said that the Glossybox UK had lots of low- end items in it.. Then our boxes arrived, and they were SO nice!!!
> 
> ...


I &lt;3 Marvis. :wub:   It's an Italian brand, and I've been using it for years and never noticed a safety seal (the full size is sealed in a cardboard box.) I think it's safe (and wonderful) to use.

To be honest, I think Glossybox has been in a bit of financial trouble over the last year or so. One of their co-founders left the company late last year, and I believe they had to pull out of a bunch of countries because they weren't profitable. I don't know how that relates to their profitability in the U.S. market, though. I haven't really noticed a degradation in product quality since I've been subscribed per se, but every once in a while they include what seems like leftovers or brands that don't really fit with their image and it makes me wonder. It seems like one month I get a fantastic box (hi Bergdorf Goodman and Net-A-Porter) and the next month it's not so great. Sometimes the brands are super high end like La Prairie and Sisely and Beauty Blender, and then the next month you'll get Be a Bombshell and Aqua Spa (which can be purchased at Walmart) or leftover Ciate colors from a few seasons back that weren't selling. Then the next month, it's Chantecaille and Sulwhasoo...I'm not sure what the problem is.

http://venturevillage.eu/glossybox


----------



## Darkmoonrose (Aug 7, 2014)

panicked said:


> I &lt;3 Marvis. :wub:   It's an Italian brand, and I've been using it for years and never noticed a safety seal (the full size is sealed in a cardboard box.) I think it's safe (and wonderful) to use.
> 
> To be honest, I think Glossybox has been in a bit of financial trouble over the last year or so. One of their co-founders left the company late last year, and I believe they had to pull out of a bunch of countries because they weren't profitable. I don't know how that relates to their profitability in the U.S. market, though. I haven't really noticed a degradation in product quality since I've been subscribed per se, but every once in a while they include what seems like leftovers or brands that don't really fit with their image and it makes me wonder. It seems like one month I get a fantastic box (hi Bergdorf Goodman and Net-A-Porter) and the next month it's not so great. Sometimes the brands are super high end like La Prairie and Sisely and Beauty Blender, and then the next month you'll get Be a Bombshell and Aqua Spa (which can be purchased at Walmart) or leftover Ciate colors from a few seasons back that weren't selling. Then the next month, it's Chantecaille and Sulwhasoo...I'm not sure what the problem is.
> 
> http://venturevillage.eu/glossybox


I agree with this.  

I have the living social sub and I will probably not renew at all.  It is frustrating to see a $21 sub often sending out the same items as the $10 subs.  

Does anyone understand how point redemption will work with their new policy?  Meaning at the end of my 12 month can I use my points to get an extra month or do I have to basically get a repeat box because I would have to cancel before the 15th at which point they are usually still selling that month's box . . .


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 7, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I third the rottenness of Juice Beauty products.  I've never liked a single one.  And their lip gloss is nasty smelling AND tasting.


Funny. The lip gloss is the only thing by them I do like. To me, the bitterness is like that of an orange rind, so I can deal with that. But I too find the skin care products stinky and not good enough of a quality to overcome that stinkiness.


----------



## Andieking (Aug 7, 2014)

Ack! So very annoyed with Glossybox right now. I got a notification from PayPal saying $21 was taking out by Beauty Trends (aka Glossybox) which is fine EXCEPT my monthly subscription payment option is under a Visa card not my paypal account. I bought a gift box last month with my paypal account but that was obviously meant to be a one time thing for the gift box. Why can't they get the payments right? My monthly subscription details very clearly say under payment options VISA card not paypal. It's not a big deal money wise but it's not okay that they are taking payment out somewhere that I did not authorize. So help me if they also take it out of the correct form of payment too. I've already written them to see what they say...don't know if I'm going to dispute it via paypal since I've never really had this happen before.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 7, 2014)

Andieking said:


> Ack! So very annoyed with Glossybox right now. I got a notification from PayPal saying $21 was taking out by Beauty Trends (aka Glossybox) which is fine EXCEPT my monthly subscription payment option is under a Visa card not my paypal account. I bought a gift box last month with my paypal account but that was obviously meant to be a one time thing for the gift box. Why can't they get the payments right? My monthly subscription details very clearly say under payment options VISA card not paypal. It's not a big deal money wise but it's not okay that they are taking payment out somewhere that I did not authorize. So help me if they also take it out of the correct form of payment too. I've already written them to see what they say...don't know if I'm going to dispute it via paypal since I've never really had this happen before.


This has happened every month but i have been too lazy to call to fix it.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 7, 2014)

Well, funny thing here...I had just canceled my subscription when a week later they came out with the Eyeko mascara deal.  So, I opened a new sub under a different email.  Today I went to log into the new sub to cancel...before the 15th and it is gone!  I checked my credit card and they refunded my money.  Oh well, I really didn't want 2 August boxes, but just thought that was strange.  Guess they don't want to give out free mascara if they don't have to!


----------



## ikecarus (Aug 8, 2014)

Went ahead and canceled my Glossybox subscription after seeing the spoilers... XD


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 8, 2014)

Andieking said:


> Ack! So very annoyed with Glossybox right now. I got a notification from PayPal saying $21 was taking out by Beauty Trends (aka Glossybox) which is fine EXCEPT my monthly subscription payment option is under a Visa card not my paypal account. I bought a gift box last month with my paypal account but that was obviously meant to be a one time thing for the gift box. Why can't they get the payments right? My monthly subscription details very clearly say under payment options VISA card not paypal. It's not a big deal money wise but it's not okay that they are taking payment out somewhere that I did not authorize. So help me if they also take it out of the correct form of payment too. I've already written them to see what they say...don't know if I'm going to dispute it via paypal since I've never really had this happen before.


i disputed with them via paypal in the past, won and they still sent me the box. suckers, lol


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 9, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Went ahead and canceled my Glossybox subscription after seeing the spoilers... XD


I did too. I can remember, when they first started, Glossybox was probably the most interesting and had more full sized items show up in various boxes than any other main line sampling subscription box. I really loved it.

Now, not so much... It was voted off my island solely because of the new cancellation policy. I decided to cancel exactly when they said members could cancel.

Oh, and regarding the Marvis toothpaste I was fondly remembering- I liked it and was so happy to get an item from a European regular market, not a specialty item.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 10, 2014)

I still find Glossybox to be the most interesting subscrition. The tend to send out a larger sample size and 2 or 3 things I will like but most things as least make me a little curious.


----------



## ikecarus (Aug 10, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I did too. I can remember, when they first started, Glossybox was probably the most interesting and had more full sized items show up in various boxes than any other main line sampling subscription box. I really loved it.
> 
> Now, not so much... It was voted off my island solely because of the new cancellation policy. I decided to cancel exactly when they said members could cancel.
> 
> Oh, and regarding the Marvis toothpaste I was fondly remembering- I liked it and was so happy to get an item from a European regular market, not a specialty item.


I probably would have stuck around with them a few more months just to see what other items they would send out in addition to the spoilers, but the new cancellation policy really ruined it for me. Ah well, it was fun while it lasted Glossybox!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 10, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> I probably would have stuck around with them a few more months just to see what other items they would send out in addition to the spoilers, but the new cancellation policy really ruined it for me. Ah well, it was fun while it lasted Glossybox!


Yeah, it is keeping me from signing up in the first place. I liked to get them every now and then, when they were putting out a special box, but with this new policy I'm not going to bother following what they're doing any more.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Aug 10, 2014)

I got the July box. Wasn't impressed. Canceled but still was charged for an August box which I understand. But then they put up the eyeko deal !!! I love that eyeko mascara more than any mascara on the planet. I want a free one so bad...but if I sign back up I'll have to use a new email right? And then I'll get a second August box? That isn't a free eyeko after all I guess.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Damn. I WANT that eyeko.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 11, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> I got the July box. Wasn't impressed. Canceled but still was charged for an August box which I understand. But then they put up the eyeko deal !!! I love that eyeko mascara more than any mascara on the planet. I want a free one so bad...but if I sign back up I'll have to use a new email right? And then I'll get a second August box? That isn't a free eyeko after all I guess.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Damn. I WANT that eyeko.


I know!  I did the same thing!  I did try to sign up with a different email, but maybe it was too similar to my main email account because they canceled the account and refunded my money!  I may try again though, not sure.

Ok...so I went back and logged into my original account and went through the steps to resub...it did let me put in the MAGIC code for the free mascara.  I decided to hold off until later in the month to try to get the September box instead of another August box.  According to Ebates, the code expires Sept. 1.  On Ebates you get $2.75 when you subscribe.  I think you can do it every moth, but I have never tried.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 11, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> I got the July box. Wasn't impressed. Canceled but still was charged for an August box which I understand. But then they put up the eyeko deal !!! I love that eyeko mascara more than any mascara on the planet. I want a free one so bad...but if I sign back up I'll have to use a new email right? And then I'll get a second August box? That isn't a free eyeko after all I guess.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Damn. I WANT that eyeko.


If you don't end up getting another box, I'd look on the swap thread or my subscription addiction swap page, I bet you could trade something for it


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 11, 2014)

So I canceled my glossybox account right on the 15th of the month or whatever they said the deadline was, but then I really liked the July box and wanted extras of the malin+goetz, Skin Inc and glamglow so I opened a new account and got a second box. Of course, when I opened the new account, it was the very end of July, but I canceled the next day and it said my last box would be August.

I followed someone in the July thread's tip and went to Paypal and put a stop on Glossybox's automatic payment charge and today I got an email that they weren't able to bill me for August. Paypal is a beautiful thing.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Aug 11, 2014)

Can all subs be payed through PayPal? I am frustrated with Love With Food who somehow charged a card I thought I cancelled a year ago and want to do something different paying for subs in the future.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Aug 12, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> If you don't end up getting another box, I'd look on the swap thread or my subscription addiction swap page, I bet you could trade something for it


Thanks! I didn't even know about my subscription addiction swap. I'm going to have to check that out...


----------



## Allison H (Aug 12, 2014)

Blah....


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 12, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't even count the number of black eyeliners I have, BUT I'm excited to try Eyeko, it's new to me!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 12, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> Can all subs be payed through PayPal? I am frustrated with Love With Food who somehow charged a card I thought I cancelled a year ago and want to do something different paying for subs in the future.


Only some of them have PayPal, but I definitely choose it whenever it's available. At first, it was just because I'm lazy and hate entering my credit card info over and over, but there's definitely a lot of benefits to paying with PayPal. I hope you figure out the Love With Food stuff!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 12, 2014)

Okay I'm super excited to try this!!!  :w00t:   :w00t:   :w00t: I know it's a black liner but my gal from summer swap @ loves this, so  :w00t:


----------



## babiegurl37 (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm excited for that liner!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 12, 2014)

If glossybox hadn't f-up and changed the cancellation policy and price of the gift box I'd be all over a 2nd box.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 12, 2014)

sarap said:


> Okay I'm super excited to try this!!! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: I know it's a black liner but my gal from summer swap @ loves this, so :w00t:


It's my favorite of all felt tip style liquid pens!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 12, 2014)

Black liner pen will be good, I don't have one right now. I and the green one before and I liked it.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 13, 2014)

The Eyeko spoiler makes me want to sign up for Glossy again... argh. Such decisions.


----------



## Mumzie (Aug 13, 2014)

I just read about the increase in gift box price but of course had to see it for myself. Ugh! $25 and the new cancellation policy, what are they thinking? Too much change too fast isn't good. I really enjoy their boxes and one of the reasons was because of the gift box price. I could pick up another one to keep on hand as a gift when needed. It made a great $15 pick me up girl friend gift. Now not so much. I may cancel. I pay a littl more for Blush and get way more out of it plus it always has a great assortment of hair care, make up and skin care. Geesh Glossybox hope you're reading these, we aren't very happy with you.


----------



## ikecarus (Aug 13, 2014)

Mumzie said:


> I just read about the increase in gift box price but of course had to see it for myself. Ugh! $25 and the new cancellation policy, what are they thinking? Too much change too fast isn't good. I really enjoy their boxes and one of the reasons was because of the gift box price. I could pick up another one to keep on hand as a gift when needed. It made a great $15 pick me up girl friend gift. Now not so much. I may cancel. I pay a littl more for Blush and get way more out of it plus it always has a great assortment of hair care, make up and skin care. Geesh Glossybox hope you're reading these, we aren't very happy with you.


$25 for a giftbox now??? Glossybox, I'm glad I cancelled you.


----------



## dancersmum (Aug 14, 2014)

What...giftbox prices just went up???  That's no fun!!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh, Glossybox.  This isn't the way to get more business!!  Whoever told you this was a good idea lied to you!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh hey so I've got another Glossybox problem that stems from my problems I had with the May box. Sorry this is kind of off topic for this month, but I figure there are the most people following this thread. I used the Bergdorf Goodman gift cards at Neiman Marcus. I received everything in my order except one item that was backordered. Neiman Marcus just cancelled it and I don't think I have the gift card anymore. The balance was supposedly put back on the gift card, but the gift card is long expired. They're telling me to contact the issuer of the gift card. Well I get the feeling I'm basically out like $26 for this item now. So ridiculous, I don't even want to contact Glossybox because I'm sure they're not going to do anything for me. So frustrating still dealing with these problems since May.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 14, 2014)

That stinks, but wait they already processed the GC?!? You should get store credit, I'd call again.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 14, 2014)

sarap said:


> That stinks, but wait they already processed the GC?!? You should get store credit, I'd call again.


Yep after emailing them three times and repeating what I was saying, they are sending me a gift card for the amount of the product. I knew it just needed some repeating and eventually they would get it. But carry on, I'm still off the Glossybox boat after what originally happened to me. And the limited edition box has BaB in it lol


----------



## wadedl (Aug 14, 2014)

Last night I discovered what the big deal with Micellar water is. I needed to take my makeup off and found a sample from a Vichy order I made for my mom with a Glossybox discount we got and I think it should be called magical water. I barely touched my eye and my cotton pad was covered in eye makeup! Now I just need to try it with They're Real for the real test. When I run out of my Shiseido stuff I need this! Target needs to get it in store but I get free shipping with my red card anyways.


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 14, 2014)

For anyone investigating other sub options... I just saw in the fine print of an email from allure that the September allure sample society box will have a full size restoresea eye cream ($82 value). I looked the eye cream up on BG and the prize matched a .5 oz cream. I'm definitely checking this month out.... Only $15  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 15, 2014)

wadedl said:


> Last night I discovered what the big deal with Micellar water is. I needed to take my makeup off and found a sample from a Vichy order I made for my mom with a Glossybox discount we got and I think it should be called magical water. I barely touched my eye and my cotton pad was covered in eye makeup! Now I just need to try it with They're Real for the real test. When I run out of my Shiseido stuff I need this! Target needs to get it in store but I get free shipping with my red card anyways.


I. Love. Micellar. Water. :wub: I spent so many years using Clinique Clarifying Lotion 2 as a toner to get the last bits of residue and grime off, even though I know it's a terrible product for your skin and mostly alcohol. I never imagined there was this miracle product out there that could replace makeup remover, cleanser, and toner without the need to rinse and leave your skin not feeling sticky or dried out or gross?!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I haven't tried the Vichy one, but I love the Koh Gen Do version. I hear the Caudalie version is good, too. I am almost to the bottom of a XYY Dr. Brandt Dual Fusion Water deluxe sample, and you guys can safely skip that one. It just doesn't get your makeup off, and I usually have to resort to using a second product before my face is actually clean.

I was super relieved to see that the CosmoProf box was LE instead of our monthly box. Dodged that BaB bullet!  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Aug 15, 2014)

I apologize in advance for offending anyone who likes it, but I think the CosmoProf LE box is ridiculous! Out all the potential items they could have had and they chose BaB, OPI and TWO different hair therapies? Who'd pay $40 for that? I hope it is a total flop, so Glossy will do more boxes like the La Prairie, instead.


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 15, 2014)

I agree this is the first LE I'm not at all tempted by


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Aug 15, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I apologize in advance for offending anyone who likes it, but I think the CosmoProf LE box is ridiculous! Out all the potential items they could have had and they chose BaB, OPI and TWO different hair therapies? Who'd pay $40 for that? I hope it is a total flop, so Glossy will do more boxes like the La Prairie, instead.


I agree. It's not a bad box, but I kept looking at it and trying to figure out what would set it apart from a regular monthly box. The LE's should be extra special when they cost that much more.


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey all its the 15th of the month. Don't forget to cancel if you don't want to resub for Sept.


----------



## secrethoarder (Aug 15, 2014)

I feel like the full spoilers for the September box are out! 
 



Spoiler






This must be the September box since they released the Benefit mascara as a spoiler for September. Which is kind of weird, because it's pretty much the least exciting sample out of all of them.

Anyways, this box will contain:
Vichy Liftactiv Night (0.51 fl oz)
Benefit, they’re real! mascara (0.1 oz)
Bvlgari Eau Parfume eau thé vert Conditioner (2.53 fl oz) or Bvlgari Eau Parfume eau thé blanc Conditioner (2.53 fl oz)
Essie She's Pampered (0.5 fl oz) or Essie Madison Ave-Hue (0.5 fl oz)
OCC Lip Tar Black Dahlia (0.33 fl oz) or OCC Lip Tar Authentic (0.33 fl oz)


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 15, 2014)

secrethoarder said:


> I feel like the full spoilers for the September box are out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Eyeko eyeliner was going to be in Sept?  What country version is this box?

EDIT CUZ IM DUMB:  I think eyeko is August, right?


----------



## sldb (Aug 15, 2014)

My Subscription Addiction is reporting that is a forthcoming limited edition Harper's Bazaar Glossybox.


----------



## secrethoarder (Aug 15, 2014)

sldb said:


> My Subscription Addiction is reporting that is a forthcoming limited edition Harper's Bazaar Glossybox.


I remember back when Bergdorf Goodman announced the box on their website it was also advertised as a "limited edition" one, but subscribers ended up getting it as the May box. I'm just thinking it must be the September box since it doesn't make a whole lot of sense to include a mini Benefit mascara in both the LE and the monthly. But then again, GlossyBox seems to be making a lot of irrational decisions lately...


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Aug 15, 2014)

sldb said:


> My Subscription Addiction is reporting that is a forthcoming limited edition Harper's Bazaar Glossybox.


It just updated at MSA to say "UPDATE: This is the September GlossyBox – not a stand alone Limited Edition box"  so maybe the threads could be merged?


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 15, 2014)

Mumzie said:


> I just read about the increase in gift box price but of course had to see it for myself. Ugh! $25 and the new cancellation policy, what are they thinking? Too much change too fast isn't good. I really enjoy their boxes and one of the reasons was because of the gift box price. I could pick up another one to keep on hand as a gift when needed. It made a great $15 pick me up girl friend gift. Now not so much. I may cancel. I pay a littl more for Blush and get way more out of it plus it always has a great assortment of hair care, make up and skin care. Geesh Glossybox hope you're reading these, we aren't very happy with you.


I officially cancelled today. August will be my last box. I am getting the eyeko mascara as a bonus gift. The bonus sign on gifts are what really make it for me with Glossybox. $21 is just a big too much for me to spend on a sub but I justify it with the extra item. With the price going up to $25, I will not be re-subbing.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 15, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> I officially cancelled today. August will be my last box. I am getting the eyeko mascara as a bonus gift. The bonus sign on gifts are what really make it for me with Glossybox. $21 is just a big too much for me to spend on a sub but I justify it with the extra item. With the price going up to $25, I will not be re-subbing.


The price is still $21 per box, it is only $25 if you are gifting it, though, right?  Can you unsub and then resub using a freebie code for the $21 price?


----------



## Andieking (Aug 15, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> The price is still $21 per box, it is only $25 if you are gifting it, though, right?  Can you unsub and then resub using a freebie code for the $21 price?


I cancelled for June's box and resigned up for July's box under the same account using a freebie code and had no problems or anything!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah the gift box is 25, so why purchase a gift? Just get a 2nd sub...


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm excited for the lip tar and vichy! Now they need to add a giftcard  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 15, 2014)

Whenever you sub through Ebates you get $2.75 back so that makes it even a little better deal.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 15, 2014)

Argh, dang it, Glossybox. I really like the spoilers for August and if that is the September box, I definitely want to get that one, too, so I went ahead and resubscribed. :blush: I'm so ashamed right now. I hope I have the strength to cancel again after September!


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 15, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Argh, dang it, Glossybox. I really like the spoilers for August and if that is the September box, I definitely want to get that one, too, so I went ahead and resubscribed. :blush: I'm so ashamed right now. I hope I have the strength to cancel again after September!


I'm starting to think it's impossible to quit.....


----------



## Deareux (Aug 15, 2014)

I think I might have to resub for September. I want that OCC.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 15, 2014)

sarap said:


> Yeah the gift box is 25, so why purchase a gift? Just get a 2nd sub...


Hmm...I wonder if that is what GB wants because of their new cancellation policy. If you seriously only want one more box, $25 might make sense over getting roped into spending $42 to open a new sub and then unsub it right away but still getting charged for 2 months.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrierReviewer (Aug 16, 2014)

I think this months box looks great! I love Vichy!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 16, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Hmm...I wonder if that is what GB wants because of their new cancellation policy. If you seriously only want one more box, $25 might make sense over getting roped into spending $42 to open a new sub and then unsub it right away but still getting charged for 2 months.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't worry about canceling before I get my box (I know a lot of people do), so once my payment is cleared...canceled   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My year is up in November and I have dots to cover 3 more boxes, then back sub and unsub.


----------



## dancersmum (Aug 16, 2014)

I wonder if they will do another black friday deal this year...I did that last year so I think my last box will be Nov but I have some extra dots to cover 2 more boxes.  But I ended up paying 176 for a 12 month sub...for that value I would continue...but not for much more than that...


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 16, 2014)

For everyone worrying about the new cancelation policy, just pay with paypal. Right after you pay, you can literally go to your paypal account settings and then "preapproved payments" and cancel it. After that, they can't charge you again unless you set it up.


----------



## Jenn10 (Aug 17, 2014)

Has anyone had this issue? I subscribed to GB on August 13th, I used paypal as my payment option, $21 was successfully extracted from my bank account and paypal the same day, but my GB profile has been stuck at "pending" ever since. At the status update bar, all "pay-pack-ship" are grey even though they have received payment. I called GB on Thursday and the lady said she will get back to me the same day or next day, but never did... And the customer service was "not available" on Friday. I emailed them also, but nothing has changed. I chose paypal so that I am able to cancel in a bigger window of the month, but I do want to enjoy GB for at least 1-2 months!


----------



## Queennie (Aug 19, 2014)

Any updates? I really want to know what is in this month's box!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 19, 2014)

Queennie said:


> Any updates? I really want to know what is in this month's box!


I know! By this time we are already looking at September spoilers for most other boxes, but have yet to find out what is in the august GB. Excited to find out though.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 19, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> I know! By this time we are already looking at September spoilers for most other boxes, but have yet to find out what is in the august GB. Excited to find out though.


That is exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## MET (Aug 20, 2014)

I wonder if anyone has made it out of pay mode ?  I'm fairly new to GlossyBox and it seems so odd to view delivery dates between September 1 - September 13 for an August box.  Here's hoping for an early delivery and maybe a few more spoilers.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 20, 2014)

MET said:


> I wonder if anyone has made it out of pay mode ?  I'm fairly new to GlossyBox and it seems so odd to view delivery dates between September 1 - September 13 for an August box.  Here's hoping for an early delivery and maybe a few more spoilers.


It's the lay of the land for Glossybox, very rarely do boxes arrive in the month they are for.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 20, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It's the lay of the land for Glossybox, very rarely do boxes arrive in the month they are for.


I seem to get my boxes earlier than most, but I haven't actually had a box come in the next calendar month (so far). I've been subbed for 12 months. A couple of them just squeaked by on the last day of the month, though!


----------



## lorez88 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm totally okay with not getting my box for a few more weeks, but I get super antsy about just knowing what's in the box! I'm going crazy with curiosity!


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 21, 2014)

No tracking yet. hmmmm?  Last month, I received my box on the 22nd.  That was unusually early but, there is usually some activity by now.  Preparing myself for a later box.  I would be satisfied with another spoiler to keep me going


----------



## Queennie (Aug 21, 2014)

Seems like this month they are going a little slower.


----------



## dash4 (Aug 21, 2014)

I got my tracking finally..


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 21, 2014)

Since some have gotten tracking, we may see a box tomorrow on Instagram!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 21, 2014)

I got tracking too.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 21, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Since some have gotten tracking, we may see a box tomorrow on Instagram!


I just spent a little while trying to look for boxes on Instagram, there are none from the US for August!

Hopefully we see one soon though!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 21, 2014)

Got my tracking!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm seriously impressed!


----------



## aweheck (Aug 21, 2014)

Received my tracking email, but that's just that they electronically set up a label, the package has not been received yet. Not likely that I'll see it before September since Labor Day is on the 1st and Holiday's.........not to mention back to school packages glut up the Mail system.... Shoving on my patience cap for the long wait.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 21, 2014)

Ugh, I hate knowing a pic of the box is going to be posted soon.... now I have to stalk instagram until I find out the contents lol


----------



## Allison H (Aug 21, 2014)

I got my tracking also. I've been stalking Instagram for a sneak peek...hopefully soon something will go up!


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 21, 2014)

panicked said:


> I seem to get my boxes earlier than most, but I haven't actually had a box come in the next calendar month (so far). I've been subbed for 12 months. A couple of them just squeaked by on the last day of the month, though!


I think I jinxed myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My box isn't even to "Pack" stage (although that doesn't mean much). One delivery estimate on their site is 9/8/14 and the other is "Between 9/1/14 and 9/13/14." Backdoor tracking doesn't show the package in the system yet. Granted, I've had GB beat their delivery estimates before, but I'm a little bummed. I am hoping to at least get it by my birthday on the 3rd. If their delivery schedule slides past the 15th and you have to commit to buying 2 more months before receiving the box from the previous month, I'm out. I do pay with my PayPal, so I can invoke the nuclear option if necessary.

ETA: I saw this posted on their Contact Us page:

*Monthly Updates*

The August boxes will start shipping August 20th, with estimated delivery dates between August 27-September 13. Be sure to make any address changes by the first of the month! Otherwise USPS may charge a forwarding fee.

Double ETA: They charged me on 8/7. I just emailed them a (polite) nastygram about the absurdity of their billing/shipping/cancellation policies in comparison to other beauty boxes I sub to. 

Triple ETA:



> I was unhappy to see on your site that my Glossybox that I was billed for on 8/7 is scheduled for delivery between 9/1/14 and 9/13/14. I know that Glossybox typically ships late in the month, but with the new changes to the cancellation policy, any minor mail delay could mean that I would have to commit to buying two more Glossyboxes (September and October) before seeing my "August" box if I can't cancel by September 15th. Why is there a month delay between billing and delivery? I am a subscriber to 5 beauty boxes, and Glossybox is the only one that institutes a policy where you are obliged to cancel before receiving your current box if you don't want the next month's box, and is always one of the earliest to bill and latest to ship. I have been a customer for 12 months now, but I am considering cancelling because I am frustrated with your billing, cancellation, and shipping policies. From discussions on makeup forums, I think many of your subscribers would appreciate it if you called the September box the October box if that is when it will be delivered.


----------



## kierstencliff (Aug 22, 2014)

i find it really weird that we have full september spoliers but we only know one thing from August. Come on glossybox this is my last box make it good one!


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I wonder if Glossy has gone underground with the August box because they are trying to sell the limited edition box at the same time.  They are trying not to get people too excited about August so, we glossy fans consider the other one as well. 

We will see boxes soon enough.  I guess it will be a surprise.  Hopefully a good one. 

I think my changing my sub to a 3 month has jinxed me.  I have no backdoor tracking yet.


----------



## Jenn10 (Aug 22, 2014)

kierstencliff said:


> i find it really weird that we have full september spoliers but we only know one thing from August. Come on glossybox this is my last box make it good one!


Is it weird I am not excited about September box at all? I may cancel it-- (with paypal). We know so far there's a highlighter and eyeko mini eyeliner. My GB has no update since the "pay" bar got green. Here I am looking forward to PSMH September box, but still wondering about August GB. I admit I am very short of patience though...


----------



## LooseSeal (Aug 22, 2014)

Ugh I'm so pissed right now. I saw last month when you ladies posted that you had to cancel by the 15th or be billed for all eternity, but I went to my account and had nothing under recurring subscriptions (I had a 3-month sub that ended in July), so I figured I was safe. I never got the email about changes to subscriptions and apparently got an email two days ago saying my subscription would be restarted. Of course, I get like 2953238 spammy emails from them a day and I'm in the process of moving, so I didn't see it. They billed me $60 today. WTF sdgkshdgkahdkjh?!!!! I cancelled and emailed CS, but if they give me that stupid line about "oh nothing we can do, we're already processing it, no it's too hard for us to deal with so sorry eff you", I'm going to flip. And by flip, I mean file a dispute because this is some shady shit.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 22, 2014)

Instagarm spoiler!!!!
Only three products?

I'm confused.

EDIT: This is a bag that they sent to some beauty bloggers about what is going to be in our bag, I guess this is only what they can show us right now.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 22, 2014)

Queennie said:


> Instagarm spoiler!!!!
> 
> Only three products?
> 
> ...


I hope that Eyeko mascara is in our boxes!! Been wanting to try it!


----------



## Queennie (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm not sure if we are going to be getting it because it is a promotional gift for new subscriptions. You could unsubscribe if your box has already been paid for this month, and re-sub back. If you do this you will get the mascara in your September box! The code is here https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133893-glossybox-coupons-and-promotions/


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 22, 2014)

Queennie said:


> I'm not sure if we are going to be getting it because it is a promotional gift for new subscriptions. You could unsubscribe if your box has already been paid for this month, and re-sub back. If you do this you will get the mascara in your September box! The code is here https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133893-glossybox-coupons-and-promotions/


Thank you for that but unfortunately I'm on a six month sub. Sad face.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 22, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Thank you for that but unfortunately I'm on a six month sub. Sad face.


Oh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Yeah I wish we would get the mascara and not the eyeliner!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 22, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I hope that Eyeko mascara is in our boxes!! Been wanting to try it!


I am a huge fan of eyeko products will be happy to see them


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 22, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I hope that Eyeko mascara is in our boxes!! Been wanting to try it!


The Eyeko Mascara was a bonus with a code.


----------



## kannikasuki (Aug 22, 2014)

This looks like what's in the August box.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 22, 2014)

kannikasuki said:


> This looks like what's in the August box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the UK box


----------



## wadedl (Aug 22, 2014)

kannikasuki said:


> This looks like what's in the August box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that the Germany box, were getting an Eyeko liner.


----------



## kannikasuki (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh, oops! Guess they sent the Kryolan to more than just the US folks. Hmm, I'm really curious what's in this one since there still aren't any full box spoilers that I've seen.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 22, 2014)

kannikasuki said:


> This looks like what's in the August box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that might be for great Brittan / England


----------



## Queennie (Aug 22, 2014)

kannikasuki said:


> Oh, oops! Guess they sent the Kryolan to more than just the US folks. Hmm, I'm really curious what's in this one since there still aren't any full box spoilers that I've seen.


Yep! They sent that out to all of their boxes around the world! (Or all the other boxes I have seen this month). They did this for their birthday month. I wish the US Glossybox would ship around the same time their Europe boxes do, so we could get the boxes in their month!


----------



## lizbetstyle (Aug 23, 2014)

I just received an invoice for a year of Glossybox for $220.00.  Funny, this is the correspondence I had with Glossybox after I received an email saying they would re-up my year if I didn't Opt Out immediately. I used the link they gave me and Opted Out...AND THEY ACKNOWLEDGED IT. Of course, no one mans the phones so I've sent another message through the Contact Us link.

Here's our email convo:

*Glossybox* (GLOSSYBOX)

Aug 16 04:27

Hi Elizabeth,

Thanks for writing in! We are sad to hear that you will not be renewing at the end of your plan.

As requested, we have opted you out of the renewal for your fixed rate subscription. Kindly note that this does not cancel any remaining delivery orders, it only stops the renewal at the end of the plan. Your last GLOSSYBOX will be the July 2014 Edition, according to our period of notice.

You can still sign in to GLOSSYBOX to access your beauty profile, surveys, etc. You can also easily reactivate your subscription or sign up for another one. *Please note that you can only use and convert your Glossydots with an active subscription.

Thank you for your subscription! We would be happy to see you on GLOSSYBOX again soon!

Sincerely yours,
from GLOSSYBOX

*Elizabeth Langheim*

Aug 16 00:16

Do not start another 12 month subscription. I do not want it and will not pay for it.

Regards,
Elizabeth Langheim
Best,
The GLOSSYBOX Team
[email protected]
1.855.6 GLOSSY

This email is a service from GLOSSYBOX. 
Edit: Received email from Glossybox. Refunding the $.
I am so conflicted. I know at some point in the future I'll want to get a Glossybox, but don't know if it will be worth the hassle. I really like a lot of their boxes though.


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 23, 2014)

Looks like my box will arrive in my city over the weekend, and be delivered Monday or Tuesday..... so since I'm in Iowa, I have to believe someone in the east coast will post their box today!


----------



## kannikasuki (Aug 23, 2014)

Glossybox did the same to me Lizbetstyle. But mine was just for 3-months. I didn't want to deal with their crappy CS for $60, so I just cancelled on the website. My last month is September, and I will be canceling my card associated with this account to make sure they can't do this again. Very shady! I will never order from them again because of this.

For anyone looking forward to this months box, mine is showing out for delivery today. If no one posts spoilers before I get it, I'll take a spoiler pic. =)


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 23, 2014)

Youtube video showing contents


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 23, 2014)

Unknown items are:

uberliss hydrating shampoo and hydrating conditioner

Eslor firming collagen day cream

Lamoon nail lacquer


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm pretty bummed, I don't think there is an item I plan to keep in this box except possibly the face cream.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 23, 2014)

Thank you for posting @justine1988.  I think I will be able to use everything, really excited for the Eslor.  I wonder if there is any variations on the nail lacquer?  It seems like we just got a red polish, but that may have been a different box.  Mine is still in the pack stage, so I don't expect it for awhile!


----------



## MET (Aug 23, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Justine1988, on 23 Aug 2014 - 09:59 AM, said:I'm pretty bummed, I don't think there is an item I plan to keep in this box except possibly the face cream.


  It all looks pretty lackluster and at this point it doesn't really matter when it arrives - a good thing since I'm still in "pack" mode.


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 23, 2014)

Saw this on Instagram


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 23, 2014)

I will use everything I  like the box


----------



## Heidigale (Aug 23, 2014)

There is variation on the nail polish color. Mine is a shimmery red. Not sure it is my speed though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 23, 2014)

I will use everything except the nail polish.  It always goes to my daughter so, hopefully its a fun color for her.   I like when I can give her something.  So, its still a win.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 23, 2014)

I see the red polish on Instagram:


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 23, 2014)

panicked said:


> I see the red polish on Instagram:


ugh no red polish please


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 23, 2014)

panicked said:


> I see the red polish on Instagram:


same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Aug 23, 2014)

LOL not a fan of this box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well, this just reaffirms my decision to quit Glossybox!


----------



## kchan99 (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm disappointed by this box. I can only see myself liking the Kryolan highlighter and the possibly the Eyeko eyeliner. I'm overstocked on hair care ever since I won the Mastey hair care give away last December. As for the nail polish, I already have nail polish of a similar color. I'm not sure about the Eslor cream. I might be able to use it during the winter when I use moisturizers religiously.

I'm glad this is the last month of my subscription. I'll wait to see what the boxes look like in the next few months. I could subscribe again if there is an awesome Black Friday deal.

The UK Glossybox for this month is so much better, but I don't know what people on the other side of the pond think about their boxes.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 23, 2014)

I personally really love this box! I love everything besides the nail polish, because I mean, I have way to many of those. Also the eyeliner is not that exciting for me because I don't really use eyeliner besides in the tighline.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm definitely not disappointed with the mystery contents of the box. I mostly get my nail polishes from sub boxes, so adding a new one to my collection (and potentially a sexy red at that) is fine with me. I am VERY pleased with the face cream, because that is something I can always use and I have a couple of deluxe sample that are done for.

The shampoo and conditioner are not my taste, because I have super fine, thinning hair so I am *very* particular about what I use, but I will try them at least once.

And of course, I ordered for the Kryolan and the Eyeko, so thrilled about those two!


----------



## kierstencliff (Aug 24, 2014)

This box just makes me feel better about unsubscribing. It's not a bad box...it's just not spectacular. I'm not a fan of that eyeliner I tried it in a Birchbox (i think?) a while back. I'm most excited for the highlighter since mine is almost gone. But its just a mediocre box of a things that I already have 100 of. Glossybox was great for a while but now I think that it's time for me to move on.


----------



## lannf (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm completely underwhelmed with this box.  I don't wear nail polish, but even so, we just got a red one in the red, white, and blue box.  The pink one doesn't appeal to me at all.  While the eye liner is cute I really don't need anymore black eyeliner.  If you have light skin and eyes, sometimes black is not the most flattering color when you're over 45.  The shampoo and conditioner will just be put in my travel stash of samples and I already have about five highlighters.  The only thing I'll use is the moisturizer but, unless it has an SPF, I'll use it as a night cream.  

Sorry to sound like such a complainer but I think this is the worst box I've gotten from Glossybox.  At this point I'll probably just redeem my 1000 points and cancel.


----------



## Jenn10 (Aug 24, 2014)

I signed up for GB for the eyeko mascara (code magic), the highlighter and the mascara that were in the spoiler, and I am not excited about September box, so... I cancelled my subscription on GB and Paypal. Well... I wanted to like GB, but maybe I will re-sub in future when I see improvements. I am still looking forward to August GB box. My box is not even in "pack" mode yet, so... definitely will be receiving in September.


----------



## Allison H (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm really excited about the Eslor product! I received that brand in my BB5 a couple of months ago and love it! That makes up for the crumy black eyeliner also coming in this box!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 24, 2014)

I just realized I have packets of of Eslor in my makeup bag. I may try them tonight.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm anxious to hear everyone's thoughts on the Eyeko eyeliner. Debating between using my BB points to get that or the Benefit push up liner.


----------



## secrethoarder (Aug 24, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I'm anxious to hear everyone's thoughts on the Eyeko eyeliner. Debating between using my BB points to get that or the Benefit push up liner.


I definitely prefer the Eyeko liner, it's actually my favorite for travel. It applies like a marker so it's easy to control and you can get really fine lines. It stays really well for me as well. My only complaint is that it's not a very rich black, so if bold is what you're going for it's maybe not your best bet. But I love it for everyday looks. 

I found the Benefit harder to use, mostly because it took time to get used to the applicator tip and it was _such_ a pain in the butt to remove. On the bright side: once I got it, it stayed put! I'm talking like, zero smudges through a 2 hour workout in crazy humid Houston weather. But I already have an amazing gel liner that lasts forever (Bobbi Brown) so I didn't see the advantage of Benefit's. 

Hope this helped a little bit!


----------



## LaStupenda (Aug 25, 2014)

I got my box on Saturday and was kinda bummed about it. It's probably the worst box I've ever gotten from Glossybox. Red nail polish? Black eyeliner? Shampoo and conditioner? I've gotten umpteen milion of these in other sub boxes. The only thing that I was excited about was the face cream since I need some, but other than that? Big ball of meh. It seemed like a lot of leftovers from other boxes that were sent to Glossybox. I may just subscribe on a month to month basis, depending on if I like the box or not


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 26, 2014)

My box came today and I love everything in it.  My nail polish was not red it was pink.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 26, 2014)

@ - I think I have said this before in another thread but, your puppy photo is so stinkin cute!!!  Makes my day every time I see it.


----------



## dash4 (Aug 26, 2014)

I just got my box and I love it..  The only thing that I am indifferent about is the shampoo and conditioner.. usually I hate getting polish, but I really like this color.. mine is a sort of purpley red color.. it is beautiful.  

I love the highlighter and I love the eyeko eyeliner.. I am very pleased.  I will definitely use every item in the box.. in fact, I already used the polish.


----------



## phanne (Aug 26, 2014)

I kind of completely forgot about this box. Mine's still in "pay" mode.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andieking (Aug 26, 2014)

My box is out for delivery today....   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Aug 26, 2014)

Mine was delivered today! Loving the cute little highlighter cube. The liner will be good for my purse. The Eslor is a good size. Just meh about shampoo, conditioner and red shimmery nail polish. I am very happy with half and don't absolutely hate the other half so it is a good box. You think they would have gone for more of a wow factor with this box. While the shampoo is not exciting and I may just trade it, its a pricy brand so some people might be excited to receive it. Just changing that nail polish for something better would have made a huge difference.


----------



## linda37027 (Aug 26, 2014)

I also got mine today. I got Trillion Dollar Red. I think it is really pretty even though I have a lot of reds. I like the shimmer.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 26, 2014)

Same box with the red polish. The cream has a strong smell, like my great aunt (who is amazing btw) and although I hate shampoo/conditioner, glossy has never sent it to me prior, so that's okay. I just purchased a bunch of the eyeko liners on deal genius and may just gift the highlighter.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 26, 2014)

I have no progress with my box.  I usually have the box in my hot little hands by now.  Only change for me is I went with a 3 month sub.  It will materialize because I know their business practice.   But, who doesn't want stuff on their doorstep when you know its coming.  me, me, me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 26, 2014)

I got my box today. The color was 80s purple.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 26, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> I got my box today. The color was 80s purple.


Wait, is 80's purple the name, or your description of the color? :lol: I actually really like the color you got, I hope I get the same!


----------



## dash4 (Aug 26, 2014)

sarap said:


> Same box with the red polish. The cream has a strong smell, like my great aunt (who is amazing btw) and although I hate shampoo/conditioner, glossy has never sent it to me prior, so that's okay. I just purchased a bunch of the eyeko liners on deal genius and may just gift the highlighter.


I've never heard of that website but just found more information and ordered a set as well... so thanks!  I use eyeko's eyebrow gel and I really love it..  :lol:  I tried the eyeliner and it's quite nice too -- this is much cheaper than Stila's liquid eyeliner which I use now.... Thanks.


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 26, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Wait, is 80's purple the name, or your description of the color? :lol: I actually really like the color you got, I hope I get the same!


The name! I like it too!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Aug 26, 2014)

I like the 80's purple too! My shipping window is 9/1 - 9/13 so I have to wait a bit for mine.


----------



## chachithegreat (Aug 26, 2014)

I got mine today and I'm actually most excited for the shampoo and conditioner. I have frizzy gross hair and am always looking for new hair products to try. I actually get relatively few in sub boxes! The ones I do get, I normally don't like, but I love giving them a shot. I got the red nailpolish and it's a very pretty shimmery red. I'll probably use everything in the box! 

I mean, I still canceled because their new rules are bullshit, but I'm glad that I got some good stuff in the slow wait to be actually canceled.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 26, 2014)

Apparently I got the  70's funky Magenta then. Ugly. 

Something's happened to Glossybox. Their first box was better than this one. I remember how it was the primo sub box for almost a year.. Knocked down into the kitchen by Glossygate the first winter, now headed for the basement due to its lackluster curation..

If that highlighter sample was any smaller it would be invisible.. Of course, it's about 2 shades darker ( and more peachy) than my skin color so I don't see any use for it at all.

They should have given us Eyeko mascara. Sick of black eyeliners. Sick of mascara too, but Eyeko is one that goes on fast.

The day cream is the highlight of the big old Anniversary box for me. I'll use it this winter- if I get through my K- products. LOL
I'm wonderig why I'm still subbed to this box.....


----------



## Allison H (Aug 26, 2014)

I like the 80's Purple shade as well! Tracking says my box is out for delivery, but it was never delivered, so I should get it tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 27, 2014)

Got my GB today. No tracking. 

Didn't get my mascara bonus item so I emailed them.

I payed $18.25 with ebates so I like to break it down like this:

Uberliss Shampoo and Conditioner - I'm super excited to try these. The Ph is 5.5 so it will keep my brazilian blowout longer and also has no sulfates - $7 for both

Eyeko Skinny Mini eyeliner - looks pretty amazing and the full size retails at $16. I give this one $3

Kryolan Highlighter - this is a pretty generous size so I would pay $3 for it. 

Eslor Collagen Day Cream - super excited to try this. The value of the sample we got is about $17-18 but I payed about $3.

Precision Nail Lacquer in "Can you keep a secret?" - $2.25

OVERALL A GREAT VALUE AND BREAKDOWN! If I get the mascara that is a bonus!!!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 27, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> The name! I like it too!


Oh my gosh, ha ha! :lol: I'm dying! 80's Purple, please be mine!


----------



## MET (Aug 27, 2014)

It's a little ironic that by upgrading my subscription to 6-months, I have delayed the processing.  My box is still in Pay mode and the last few months I would have had it by now.  Not sure I will keep my 6-month subscription at this pace.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 27, 2014)

@@MET ~ This happened to me with a 3 month upgrade. 

I have always received my box in the month that it was intended.  I was a monthly subscriber before.  I understand their policy of shipping last week of the month, beginning of the first.  However, with no activity and still parked in "pack" mode, I was starting to wonder if my box/me fell through the cracks with the order change.   I sent a friendly note to Glossy to explain what appears to be my new normal.  I was provided with a tracking number for my box.  Unfortunately, its a number that isn't showing up anywhere yet.  They didn't forget about me but, it appears I am on the late box list now.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Aug 27, 2014)

Not sure what happened. I canceled after my july box. Was pretty sure they said that August would be my last box. But I haven't received one and no shipping email either which leads me to think I am NOT getting a box this month but I'm pretty sure I was charged  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 27, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> Not sure what happened. I canceled after my july box. Was pretty sure they said that August would be my last box. But I haven't received one and no shipping email either which leads me to think I am NOT getting a box this month but I'm pretty sure I was charged  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Have you double checked your account?  Mine is still in the pay phase, it says I will get it between Sept 3 and Sept 13.  I cancelled, too and August was my last box, but I already resubbed for the next 3 months with the 3 months for $40 code.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks! I just checked and mine apparently is also still not even packed yet. I guess once you've cancelled they're not in a huge rush to get yours to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 27, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> Thanks! I just checked and mine apparently is also still not even packed yet. I guess once you've cancelled they're not in a huge rush to get yours to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They're in no hurry to get mine out the door either. And I'm a current subscriber.  My delivery date eta is 9/1-9/14.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 27, 2014)

What is this 3 for 40 code?


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 27, 2014)

sarap said:


> What is this 3 for 40 code?


I posted it in the promos thread. It is WELC2KWK37. Pretty good deal, I think! Buy 2 months get the 3rd free.


----------



## lorez88 (Aug 27, 2014)

I received my box today! I'm pretty excited about everything, but I didn't receive the mascara either even though I used the code and it was applied. I guess I'll be emailing, but I'm still happy! I received the pink polish, yay!


----------



## Andieking (Aug 27, 2014)

Pooey! I got mine. I got the red nail polish which I will never use. Wish I got the 80's purple one. I tried the eyeko liner this morning and was less than impressed with it. It wasn't coming out very smoothly or pigmented. and the tip is really stiff. I stored it upside down hoping that will help for tomorrow. We'll see!


----------



## Allison H (Aug 27, 2014)

I received my box today, with the red fingernail polish. I like it, but I'm an oddball that never tires of red polish.


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Aug 27, 2014)

MET said:


> It's a little ironic that by upgrading my subscription to 6-months, I have delayed the processing.  My box is still in Pay mode and the last few months I would have had it by now.  Not sure I will keep my 6-month subscription at this pace.


Same here! Started a 6-month sub last month, and mine is only in the pay phase. Maybe they figure once you have a sub they've got you? I guess it works out because I'll be away over Labor Day weekend and wouldn't want the stuff melting in the heat on my porch!


----------



## chachithegreat (Aug 27, 2014)

Andieking said:


> Pooey! I got mine. I got the red nail polish which I will never use. Wish I got the 80's purple one. I tried the eyeko liner this morning and was less than impressed with it. It wasn't coming out very smoothly or pigmented. and the tip is really stiff. I stored it upside down hoping that will help for tomorrow. We'll see!


I tried mine today and since I was working from home, it was the only makeup I was wearing. My eyes all of a sudden started burning like hellfire. I went into the bathroom and the eyeliner was almost completely gone... So weird.

Did anyone try the highlighter, yet? How was it?


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 28, 2014)

I got my shipping email which as we know means it will be tossed around Newgistics for a few days.  I can see the products I am getting on my dashboard.  I should be getting this little bundle next week.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 28, 2014)

I really like the highlighter. I find it easier to place and blend well than other products I own. I really like the color. I would almost describe the shimmer as giving a dewy look.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 28, 2014)

I just went back on this thread to see what the brand of nail polish is that everyone is receiving because my dashboard shows I am getting *SpaRitual (Explore Color Collection).*  I haven't seen this brand mentioned and it doesn't appear to match the photos posted earlier.  Is this a variation or am I losing it?

Edited to add:  There is no red in the collection.


----------



## Andieking (Aug 28, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I really like the highlighter. I find it easier to place and blend well than other products I own. I really like the color. I would almost describe the shimmer as giving a dewy look.





chachithegreat said:


> Did anyone try the highlighter, yet? How was it?


I'm really loving the highlighter so far too! It looks great on the brow bone.


----------



## sayswhoo (Aug 28, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> I just went back on this thread to see what the brand of nail polish is that everyone is receiving because my dashboard shows I am getting *SpaRitual (Explore Color Collection).*  I haven't seen this brand mentioned and it doesn't appear to match the photos posted earlier.  Is this a variation or am I losing it?


My dashboard shows the exact same polish.  It shows a picture of a purple color polish and I'm hoping it's really going to be that color (or anything except red!).


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 28, 2014)

@@sayswhoo - I looked up the collection and this is what I found on it.  Not a red in the bunch.

Discover an entire new world of vegan color -- the bright, shimmery, and poppin' hues in the SpaRitual Explore collection. Each bold shade in this set is perfectly selected for this year's trends: Navigate is the same blue Pantone predicted as Spring 2014's signature color, North Star is a delicious grape, Wilderness is a shimmery tangerine that complements many skin tones, Firefly is an adventurous lime, Magnify is the ideal soft pink, and Uncharted is a flawless hot pink.


----------



## Jenn10 (Aug 28, 2014)

MET said:


> It's a little ironic that by upgrading my subscription to 6-months, I have delayed the processing.  My box is still in Pay mode and the last few months I would have had it by now.  Not sure I will keep my 6-month subscription at this pace.


Same here, mine has not budged from Pay mode too. Will have to be patient.. (I am very bad at it).


----------



## linda37027 (Aug 28, 2014)

I got Precision nail polish. Retails for 5.95. Sparitual usually retails for 12.00, so you are getting the better deal. My survey also says Precision. I used the shampoo and conditioner today and it made my hair really soft. I liked it.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm still in pay mode, as well.  It is looking unlikely that my August box will come in August.  I think this is what irks me most about Glossy:  I have a year subscription that I am 10 months into.  Why can't my box be sent out on time?  I have been with them from the beginning, and I generally like more of what I get than I would spend in stores if I went out to buy it... but this is ridiculous!  They knew I was getting a box this month, and they have known that for 10 months.  Why am I among the last?


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 29, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> I'm still in pay mode, as well. It is looking unlikely that my August box will come in August. I think this is what irks me most about Glossy: I have a year subscription that I am 10 months into. Why can't my box be sent out on time? I have been with them from the beginning, and I generally like more of what I get than I would spend in stores if I went out to buy it... but this is ridiculous! They knew I was getting a box this month, and they have known that for 10 months. Why am I among the last?


I don't understand how they choose who gets their box and when. Mine is also still in pay mode. This is my 4th month. I did unsub and resub this month, although that really didn't affect august because I was always supposed to receive it. I will get several other September boxes before my august glossy even ships! Maybe one day they will catch up!


----------



## Queennie (Aug 29, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> I don't understand how they choose who gets their box and when. Mine is also still in pay mode. This is my 4th month. I did unsub and resub this month, although that really didn't affect august because I was always supposed to receive it. I will get several other September boxes before my august glossy even ships! Maybe one day they will catch up!


The variations in the boxes depend on who is going to get their boxes and when.


----------



## aweheck (Aug 29, 2014)

Hmm, 20% off code for 3,6&amp;12 month subs GLOSSYBDAY


----------



## phanne (Aug 29, 2014)

Queennie said:


> The variations in the boxes depend on who is going to get their boxes and when.


I hope they are saving the best for last!

I kind of just forget about this box so I never realize that I haven't gotten it. I paid for a year upfront with some code, so I don't have it showing on my statements. It's easier that way. This is the latest, even later than my extra BG boxes a couple of months ago.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 29, 2014)

Got my box today, and I got 80's Purple! Yaaasss! :lol: Everything else was as expected except they didn't include my Eyeko mascara bonus, either, so I too have had to contact them. Seriously, Glossy, could we just go one month without your being a pain in my a$$?


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 30, 2014)

Mine says I will be getting SpaRituals polish. The Explore collection looks like it has some pretty colors, I don't see any red.


----------



## cherrycakes (Aug 31, 2014)

I can't even see what I'm getting.

Has anyone actually received their box yet??

Already cancelled.

Sad this was my first month too

but too late to opt out of september's box ....


----------



## BrierReviewer (Aug 31, 2014)

I got the Sparitual nail polish, in Magnify. Which is a bright pink color, and looks even brighter than the pics on their website show it as. I'm liking it as a nice color for summer toes.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm loving the Kryolan highlighter as well. Cool they specifically made it for GlossyBox.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 31, 2014)

cherrycakes said:


> I can't even see what I'm getting.
> 
> Has anyone actually received their box yet??
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to be mean in any way, but why would you have canceled? Of course you can not see what you are getting, because not even half of the boxes where shipped out yet! lol. The ones who do have their boxes have already posted about it on this same topic though, so you can see what you will get for this month. Glossyboxes do not come until the end of the month/ the start of the month ahead. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do though, hate their new cancellation policy. :angry:


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 1, 2014)

Looking forward to receiving the highlighter.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 1, 2014)

I love this shampoo and conditioner when I am done with it I am buying more


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 1, 2014)

I received the Precision nail polish color "Raspberry Beret," which I'm pretty happy with because I don't have anything quite like it yet.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Sep 2, 2014)

My Sparitual is Magnify (pink) as well.  Darn -- kinda wanted that purple!


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 2, 2014)

I got the bubble gum pink (Magnify) as well.

I think I am going to quite enjoy the highlighter.  I had to dab a bit on immediately.

I will use everything.  I even put on the nail polish before giving it to me daughter.  I have always wanted to see what my toes would look like with a bright pink but didn't want to waste a pedicure.  Not my favorite color on me.  So, I saved $$$!


----------



## aweheck (Sep 2, 2014)

panicked said:


> I received the Precision nail polish color "Raspberry Beret," which I'm pretty happy with because I don't have anything quite like it yet.


 I got my box today and also received this color! Love it! I didn't think that the Kryolan highlighter would be my thing, I have several others that work great for me, but I can see this being great for fall/winter. I m liking the first application of the Day Cream. The eyeko eyeliner is a new favorite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . The shampoo and conditioner are bonuses, and I can't wait to give them a try. Great Box in my opinion.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Sep 2, 2014)

panicked said:


> I received the Precision nail polish color "Raspberry Beret," which I'm pretty happy with because I don't have anything quite like it yet.


I wouldn't normally have tried a grayed mid-tone cream polish like this, but the pictures and reviews look good for this one, so I will happily try it out. too. 

Another great Glossybox.  Excellent brands, useful products and big sizes.  I tried the shampoo and conditioner this morning and they smelled great and worked well for me.  I appreciate that they gave us both the shampoo and the conditioner, and in sizes so I can try them out several times.  I like that the face cream was filled to the top, so less oxidizing in storage.  I like the fineness of the highlighter and the way it smooths easily, so it is easy to blend.  And, no glitter!  I am not a pen liner person, but I appreciate the quality of the brand, so it will be easy to gift or swap.  And, I like the variety of products - skincare, hair care (2), nails, makeup (2).  Keep up the good work, Glossybox!


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 3, 2014)

I have experienced everything in this box so far.  I think it was a good one.

I have never received shampoo or conditioner from GLOSSYBOX so, even though I am not sure its a winner just yet, I am glad to get something like this.

The nail polish as I mentioned before is not my color.

The eyeliner (my first liquid) was easy to apply.  I am not a black liner girl these days but, if I am going to be, I like the super fine tip for this straight lined challenged girl.

The highlighter - I kinda love it. 

The skin cream - I love receiving skin care products as they are usually pricey.  I would rather spend money on makeup in brands/colors I like.  so, these are always welcomed.  This one seems good so far after 2 applications. 

Pretty happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kchan99 (Sep 3, 2014)

I received my box today!

The Spa Ritual nail polish is a shiny blue. I'm not sure about how I feel about this. I already have blue nail polish from Nails Inc and also the June box.

I haven't tried anything in the box yet.


----------



## sayswhoo (Sep 3, 2014)

I got the pink Magnify polish too. I was hoping for purple or blue.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm kinda hoping I'll get my dang box soon, what the heck Glossy??


----------



## Laura Etchison (Sep 4, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I'm kinda hoping I'll get my dang box soon, what the heck Glossy??


I think they should have called this the Augtember box.  Groan.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Sep 4, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I think they should have called this the Augtember box.  Groan.


Mine hasn't even shipped.. wth glossybox..


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 4, 2014)

Kind of crazy...I got charged for my September box today and also just received my August box today.  Just kind of crazy it takes so long to ship when they have the money so far ahead of time! 

Anyway, I got the blue Sparituals polish.  I like it, nice and shimmery.  It will be a good toe color!  And since they are sending us a pink Essie and Boxycharm is sending a red, white or brownish color, at least the blue is something different!


----------



## cherrycakes (Sep 4, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> Kind of crazy...I got charged for my September box today and also just received my August box today.  Just kind of crazy it takes so long to ship when they have the money so far ahead of time!
> 
> Anyway, I got the blue Sparituals polish.  I like it, nice and shimmery.  It will be a good toe color!  And since they are sending us a pink Essie and Boxycharm is sending a red, white or brownish color, at least the blue is something different!



Yeah they charged me for September and haven't even shipped my August box yet. I already cancelled but now I am filing a paypal dispute.

This is ridiculous.


----------



## cherrycakes (Sep 4, 2014)

Queennie said:


> I'm not trying to be mean in any way, but why would you have canceled? Of course you can not see what you are getting, because not even half of the boxes where shipped out yet! lol. The ones who do have their boxes have already posted about it on this same topic though, so you can see what you will get for this month. Glossyboxes do not come until the end of the month/ the start of the month ahead. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I do though, hate their new cancellation policy. :angry:


I cancelled when I realized that because I didn't sign up until Aug 19 I would automatically be charged for August's AND September's boxes. 

They have charged me $21 TWICE now and I have yet to receive a thing. They haven't even shipped my august box yet and have already charged me for September's.

It will be the last dime of mine they will ever see.


----------



## Animezing (Sep 5, 2014)

Like most here, this box was a win for me too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm glad the Kryolan highlighter is cruelty-free, because I'm really liking it and just may buy the full size.   :wub:

@@Kookymama LOL! I have to agree with you, cupcakes make me happy too - especially chocolate ones. :luv:


----------



## wadedl (Sep 5, 2014)

Animezing said:


> Like most here, this box was a win for me too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm glad the Kryolan highlighter is cruelty-free, because I'm really liking it and just may buy the full size.   :wub:
> 
> @@Kookymama LOL! I have to agree with you, cupcakes make me happy too - especially chocolate ones. :luv:


If you look at the size, they are full size. They are just deeper than a lot of products I notice so it looks small.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 5, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I think they should have called this the Augtember box.  Groan.


I'm looking forward to Septober already.


----------



## Jenn10 (Sep 5, 2014)

cherrycakes said:


> I cancelled when I realized that because I didn't sign up until Aug 19 I would automatically be charged for August's AND September's boxes.
> 
> They have charged me $21 TWICE now and I have yet to receive a thing. They haven't even shipped my august box yet and have already charged me for September's.
> 
> It will be the last dime of mine they will ever see.


I had subscribed on 13th, and I was charged immediately. But due to their system glitch, it was stuck on "pending" mode for a few days, and when they finally figured out, they put my subscription starting date as 20th, which meant I was going to be charged for August and September boxes, no choice for me whatsoever. I cancelled the subscription on 22nd, and cancelled preapproved authorization on GB charges in Paypal. My August box is still in "pay" mode, but I see that they already tried to charge me for a September box and the pay was not sucessful (duh). And now, instead of giving up on me, the "next box" is showing as "October box".... 

I probably got unlucky, but the whole experience with GB is not pleasant- I hope everyone else has much better experience with them. But for now, before I receive my August box some day and be wowed, I am not interested in a next one.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 5, 2014)

I should get my box today, finally.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

A week late in my opinion but according the my eta on my account it's a week early.  Sheesh.


----------



## Animezing (Sep 5, 2014)

@@wadedl Thanks, I had no clue the highlighter was full size.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's so tiny, but you're right it's also deep - thank goodness, a little goes a long way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 6, 2014)

I got my box yesterday...noticed the shampoo and conditioner contains Royal Jelly. I mentioned it to my bf and he busted out the science on me, informing me that royal jelly is given to bees to turn them into Queen Bees. I interrupted him and said "...so you're telling me if I use this shampoo and conditioner I'll turn into Beyoncé?!??"

He wasn't nearly as amused as I was...I giggled for a good 10 mins.

Anyway my polish is navigate, shimmery blue color. Pretty! I like the spa ritual polishes they dry super fast!


----------



## 3Babydolls (Sep 6, 2014)

My polish is blue also. It was the one I was hoping I wouldn't get because I have a ton of blue polish already. I'll use the highlighter and although I'm not a black eyeliner person, I'll keep this one because I love eyeko and love that I can make a superfine line.

It seems I got 2 conditioners though, no shampoo. Hmmm...

Canceled already and this was my last box. They really haven't wowed me much.


----------



## lizbetstyle (Sep 7, 2014)

My sub ended so this is my last box. Still going to keep an eye out for when to resub, I have enough Glossydots for another box. Maybe around the Holidays?!? Unless I get sucked back in before then. Hubby is like, go ahead, I'm like...I'm doing project pans because I have so much stuff.

My polish is called Wilderness, but instead of green or brown it is a beautiful Pink shimmer. My new fave and I usually don't want pink. It is so beautiful that if I could only have 1 pink in my collection, this is what I would keep.  I told my husband I thought the name was odd since the color was pink. He asked me if I've ever been in the Wilderness. I said no, but at least now I know it is pink. Ha.


----------



## aweheck (Sep 7, 2014)

lizbetstyle said:


> My sub ended so this is my last box. Still going to keep an eye out for when to resub, I have enough Glossydots for another box. Maybe around the Holidays?!? Unless I get sucked back in before then. Hubby is like, go ahead, I'm like...I'm doing project pans because I have so much stuff.
> 
> My polish is called Wilderness, but instead of green or brown it is a beautiful Pink shimmer. My new fave and I usually don't want pink. It is so beautiful that if I could only have 1 pink in my collection, this is what I would keep.  I told my husband I thought the name was odd since the color was pink. He asked me if I've ever been in the Wilderness. I said no, but at least now I know it is pink. Ha.


. I think since you have glossydots saved up, don't they just automatically use them and send you boxes?


----------



## lizbetstyle (Sep 8, 2014)

aweheck said:


> . I think since you have glossydots saved up, don't they just automatically use them and send you boxes?


No, but the Glossydots stay if you resub at a future point. Actually, you can only use them if you have an active sub. So technically I think you have to pay for a box and use the Glossydots to get a 2nd one of the same box.  Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.  My yearly sub ended in July and I was trying to use my Glossydots and I assumed I could just use dots for August box and when I tried to resubscribe - the website wanted a credit card and I didn't want to put one in because I wanted to use Glossydots, I emailed CS and they did whatever needed done for me. But then I was charged for another year sub, so there was confusion over whether I was still subbed or not. I sent the email where I had asked not to renew before the due date they gave me and they reversed the charge but I think they forgot to reverse the Glossydots. Hence, my getting a box. Which I'm happy about, but I think it was a fluke that I got the box without my sub being active because of some wording they put in the email where they reversed the charge.

Edit note: I originally had 2,000 Glossydots and only asked for 1 box, that is how I still have enough dots for another box.


----------



## cherrycakes (Sep 8, 2014)

Still waiting for my box. They finally shipped it only after I opened a paypal dispute. Tracking number hasn't updated yet I think they are still actually in pre-shipment phase.

Maybe I'll get my box by october &gt;.&gt;


----------



## Sadejane (Sep 9, 2014)

cherrycakes said:


> Still waiting for my box. They finally shipped it only after I opened a paypal dispute. Tracking number hasn't updated yet I think they are still actually in pre-shipment phase.
> 
> Maybe I'll get my box by october &gt;.&gt;


I wonder what's going on at Glossybox?  I received my shipping email August 24th.  I checked tracking the first week of September and it showed no movement, only stated "package not received."  I checked tracking again earlier today and it still said the same thing. 

I was really irritated and contacted customer service.  A few minutes later, I figured I'd just check tracking one more time and now it shows a shipping date of 9/9/14 with estimated arrival of 9/14 - 9/16.  Why would they send an email August 24th saying it shipped?  Ugh.   

They already charged me for September, but I'm going to make that my last box.  Sick of their shipping issues (I got the Mother's Day box two weeks after Mother's Day!) and it seems like the samples are getting smaller and just a bit 'lackluster.'   I'm thinking of the last LE box that had Be A Bombshell. . .that seems desperate.   And even the collaboration box we're getting next month is really boring.    Boxycharm is blowing them out of the water.


----------



## cherrycakes (Sep 10, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> I wonder what's going on at Glossybox?  I received my shipping email August 24th.  I checked tracking the first week of September and it showed no movement, only stated "package not received."  I checked tracking again earlier today and it still said the same thing.
> 
> I was really irritated and contacted customer service.  A few minutes later, I figured I'd just check tracking one more time and now it shows a shipping date of 9/9/14 with estimated arrival of 9/14 - 9/16.  Why would they send an email August 24th saying it shipped?  Ugh.
> 
> They already charged me for September, but I'm going to make that my last box.  Sick of their shipping issues (I got the Mother's Day box two weeks after Mother's Day!) and it seems like the samples are getting smaller and just a bit 'lackluster.'   I'm thinking of the last LE box that had Be A Bombshell. . .that seems desperate.   And even the collaboration box we're getting next month is really boring.    Boxycharm is blowing them out of the water.


They lied and gave me the wrong tracking number! I guess to close my paypal dispute. I contacted them on facebook since they never answer their phone and they gave me a tracking number. This tracking number was valid or so I thought until I realized it was being delivered to San Antonio post office! What the hell?

I did get their actual shipping confirmation TODAY.

So it will probably take another two weeks putting my box being delivered at the end of September, not August.

Unbelievable.

I really don't know how they are still in business.

And just think, I have another month to look forward to....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jenn10 (Sep 11, 2014)

I got my August box last night, once the box started moving, it did a fairly good job reaching me. I am glad I _finally _got my August box, but they didn't put the free eyeko mascara I had put the code in for. It's okay I guess... And I got the "wilderness" nail polish which I am happy with since I didn't have any similar color. I find it very hard to be excited after this long long waiting. I can't say I am glad I tried out GB, but I satisfied my curiousity well. Hope those who are still waiting for August box get yours soon enough-- It has been so long. ;(


----------



## Julie Casey (Sep 11, 2014)

Just got my box yesterday and hoping for some advice! I tried putting on the eyeliner this morning and it was a disaster! Any tips on applying it? Sometimes it'd come out too much and sometimes not at all. Ended up taking it off and putting my regular Cynthia Rowley eyeliner on.

Also, got the "wilderness" nail polish which is a shimmery pink....not a huge fan. Was hoping for purple or blue. I REALLY hope I don't get the pink Essie in the Sept box since I already have that color and just got that pink in the Aug box. Would love that red color!


----------



## Queennie (Sep 13, 2014)

Still no box....


----------



## Queennie (Sep 15, 2014)

Got my box today! My box still says it is in pack mode though for August, weird. That highlighter though is simply amazing!!!


----------

